# Need help with lighting control



## paulscosmos (Dec 21, 2012)

Are the 12 switches being mounted altogether next to the two switchboards? If so you could get two six gang switch plates with double pole switch mechs, that way you can still keep the circuits separate whilst running through the switches..... be sure to segregate the phases....


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have done several country clubs with the GE solenoid switches and low voltage switching. it works pretty well and it is easy to add additional switches in the pro-shop and out side, etc.

http://www.kele.com/lighting-controls/rr-7,-rr-9.aspx


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Wattstopper LIghting Integrator panel would be perfect for this and allow for much more options.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

What about line voltage motion sensors at each court controlling a set a contactor. Example a RAB stealth motion sensor mounted on the 1st pole of each circuit. Run this down to a contactor at the base of the pole. Turn the delay to its maximum setting on the motion sensor. What are these lights. If they are HID, this setup will probably not work too well due to the frequent on and off. Otherwise what about sole 30 amp definite purpose contactors with single pole toggle switches mounted on a 12x12 3r j box.


----------

